# Going On Holidays - where to get a E111 Form



## neonitrix (13 Apr 2005)

Can you still get these and if so where from - I got one about 4 years ago but have forgotten where I applied for it.

tks

Neonitrix


----------



## jdork (13 Apr 2005)

You now get a card valid for 2 years (I think)

Have a look here - 

Think it's possible to apply online as well.


----------



## Unregistered (13 Apr 2005)

The website is 
www.ehic.ie

You apply on line if you are holding a DPS card or medical card otherwise the application must be made by writing.

Be aware that for some countries (like France for eg) you still have to pay for a visit to the doctor and applied afterwards for a partial refund. Mind you, the doctor fees are much cheaper in France than in Ireland, I paid EUR 22 for the doctor visit (ear infection) for my son last november, I sent all the paperwork to the Securité Sociale as requested but to date no trace of the refund, they did receive the application and told me the amount I will be refund but no trace of the money yet.


----------

